# Pheasant season tomorrow!!



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, not much talk of chasing cock birds tomorrow:sad:.

Anybody going?


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

That was the plan in January... work decided otherwise, last minute "issues" that needed to be addressed. New plan has me heading out on Thursday.


----------



## sharodbeagler (Oct 2, 2009)

Haven't heard a rooster in over two months


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

I didnt know there were still wild birds in Mi anymore:lol:. Just kidding going out in the morning with a buddy but dont expect much action havent seen hardly any birds at all. Dad has been taking off our beans the last few days and he hasnt seen any in the fields.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

sharodbeagler said:


> Haven't heard a rooster in over two months


That is obviously the case for a lot of folks. Shame because I cut my teeth on hunting Genessee County roosters in the late 70's. It was nothing to see a dozen roosters in a morning back then.

We have some birds. I wouldn't think we will kill our 6 tomorrow but we will give it heck. This will be my labs 11th pheasant season and we have to take it slow nowadays.

I'll try to post a pic if we do any good.

Good luck to all the rooster slayers!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> Wow, not much talk of chasing cock birds tomorrow:sad:.
> 
> Anybody going?


I am not even going to attempt to adjust this message by removing words!:lol:


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

The morning was productive for the old crew. Not what we really wanted to end up with but hey, we got a 2 yo bird! Saw quite a few birds this morning. We just had to take it so slow that we lost some opportunities. The old gal will be 12 in January. May be her last pheasant hunt as her hearing is now....gone.









Koz.....your warped!:lol:

And I apologize guys, I now realize that MS has an upland forum. See you there!


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

should have stayed home me and 2 others hit a few pot holes around our farm and flushed 1 bird a young rooster and one of the other guys shot it. Dont know what happened to the birds about 4 years ago we had quite a few around now there are hardly any.


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Whats a pheasant? went out yesterday and hit a couple pot holes in Jackson county,no pheasants but a limit of woodcock 3out of 7,my two gsps did have fun thats what its all about!


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah its getting bad! The kid brother let 50 go earlyer this year and he will probabley do the same next summer then we are done raising them! There are so many birds here that dad and my brother went out to south dakota! They just got back and I love hearing the story's how at the end of the field 30-50 birds take flight and you don't know witch to shoot at in the confusion.:yikes: We have NEVER had that hear, not even back in the 70's. Now it is bad! We went out to fish point for ducks last week and we usually see one, or here one out there, but not this year! I only saw 1 old rooster in the early scouting!
If you realy want to help pheasants, go out and shoot some coyotes or fox witch ever populates your area heavy. Then raise about 20 chicks next year! Now if we all try to do that we might have a good season in a couple years!
:idea:Oh and since we are on the subject of HELPING michigan! How about we shoot some cormorants so that they stop eating all the young walleye and perch. I realy miss the SLAB PERCH. A cormorant eats its weight a day in fish and can dive to 60 feet witch covers All of the saginaw bay! There are thousands of cormorants in the great lakes! I think the DNR should open a season and let us lower the population!


----------

